# Jerry Valentine RIP.



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

It was with great sadness that I read that Jerry lost his personal battle this morning.

A true gentleman, a great caster and an exceptional person.

He may be gone but he will never be forgotten.

I had the great pleasure to meet him in 2002, something that will remain with me for a long time.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Sad news and a great loss :- (


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

The title should have read RIP not RTP.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm really sorry to hear this... he will be missed..


----------



## xevious (Sep 22, 2002)

Very sad news
Thoughts and prayers are with his family. 
Jerry, R.I.P.


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this. My sincerest condolences to his family and to his many, many friends.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

May he rest in peace and rise in glory.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

One of the finest men I've had the honor to know. R.I.P. Jerry.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

We lost a great one. I met Jerry at least a dozen times and always greeted everyone with a firm handshake and his million dollar smile. My condolences to his family and he will truly be missed.


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

Lord - He's one of our best, may he find eternal peace in your presence with blessings to his family.

Fair winds and following seas Jerry - You made all of us proud here at home - God Bless!


Rob


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sad news, RIP Jerry.


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

Very sorry to hear this but at least his pain is gone.My condolences to his family


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers tp the family.


----------

